# Evans county monster......



## Killer (Oct 26, 2005)

just got off the phone with a buddy of mine who hunts a farm in Claxon.  He said that his cousin killed a buck two days ago that greened scored 152.  He also killed a good 8pt this morning.  Said the deer are running does everywhere.  I will post pictures when I get them, or look for it in GON rankings.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 26, 2005)

He was a 12 point.  Good looking deer.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 27, 2005)

Dog, 
He's a friend of mine, you're right 12pt, green score 157(?) or so, the two days prior his wife killed two 8pts. Wish it was me!
-Kwak


----------

